# Children's Bible/Storybook Recommendations



## AltogetherLovely (Feb 2, 2013)

Our little boy just turned 1 this week, and we're looking to start reading to him from a Children's Bible or storybook. We're looking for recommendations, and specifically we're looking for one that doesn't have pictures of Jesus. Do any exist?


----------



## Gavin (Feb 2, 2013)

A while ago I got a copy of The Childs Story Bible by Catherine Vos.
The Child's Story Bible:Amazon:Books
I tried a few. But this one was spot on.
Mine is from Banner of Truth

Just read the customer reviews from the link.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 2, 2013)

Some editions won't be so principled (e.g you can see "Jesus" on the thumbnail of that hardcover edition in the above-linked)


Do get the Banner edition. At one time it came in three paperback volumes, 2 OT, 1 NT.
They have illustrations, but no 2nd Commandment violations. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0851512372/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1359819405&sr=1-4


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 2, 2013)

I'd highly recommend:
The Jesus Storybook Bible: Every Story Whispers His Name by Sally Lloyd-Jones
Also printed larger - which we've enjoyed
Thoughts to Make Your Heart Sing by Sally Lloyd-Jones - This is the follow up kids devotional. EXCELLENT!!!
The Toddler's ABC Bible Storybook
Gospel Story Bible: Discovering Jesus in the Old and New Testaments by Marty Machowski - one of our pastors.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 2, 2013)

For a one-year-old, you might want to look at the Read-Along Bible Stories series. It's very well done to be engaging for kids exactly that age, and most of the main points it makes from the stories reflect good understanding of the underlying Bible texts.

It does include pictures of Jesus. However, it takes pains to avoid creating expressions or features for Jesus. It'll show him in a group of people from a distance, or show him from the back, or just his hands... that sort of thing... never his face. The principle behind this is a desire to assert that Jesus is a real person who was really there (not oddly missing from the picture) but without imagining any personal details. Depending on your particular concerns about pictures of Jesus, this may be of interest to you. Also, the fact that the series is divided into four volumes means you could choose just the Old Testament books and avoid the pictures of Jesus issue completely.


----------



## ShagVT (Feb 2, 2013)

The restriction to not include Jesus is pretty high. I would suggest that Machowski's two devotionals, Long Story Short and Old Story New, are solid material and include no pictures at all. But they are too much for a 1-year old. Everything that I have seen does include pictures of Christ (which I don't have a problem with) and I can vouch especially for the Jesus Storybook Bible and The Big Picture Story Bible are very strong.


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry - I missed the restriction on pictures of Christ. I don't think you'll find anything since kids books are inherently picture driven, and if that's of the Bible, that'll include pictures of Christ. I personally don't share that conviction - hence my quick suggestion without the given qualification. The devotional I linked would be bible-like and doesn't have any pictures of Christ that I can recall off hand. Maybe that'll work... Sorry!


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 2, 2013)

One of my elders uses a Bible story book with the children at our church that doesn't include pictures of Christ. I'll try to remember to ask him what it is called tomorrow.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 2, 2013)

I would do a search of older threads here, too---I know this topic has come up at least twice during my tenure here, and there were results for a children's Bible without 2nd Commandment violations.


----------



## Gavin (Feb 3, 2013)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Some editions won't be so principled (e.g you can see "Jesus" on the thumbnail of that hardcover edition in the above-linked)
> 
> 
> Do get the Banner edition. At one time it came in three paperback volumes, 2 OT, 1 NT.
> ...



Hi again,

My Banner of Truth copy has no pictures of Christ, It does have illustrations though by Betty Beavy.
Its a hard cover, 1969 published by special arrangement with Eerdmans. A fine book in my opinion.

""In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth" - If we did not have the Bible to tell us that long ago, in the beginning, God created the earth, we would have no way of knowing who made it."

"on the seventh day God rested. He hallowed and blessed the seventh day, and rested from all His works that He had made. And He made that day a day of rest for man too. On Sunday we rest from our daily work. Sunday is a day set apart for special worship of God with His people, a day to sing His praise together in church, to pray together, and to hear His Word."

I must admit that when I read this to my kids I too would stumble upon little gems like this, and many more, 
But probably for a one year old a verbal story from the parent would be better, maybe read a passage first then tell it in their language. If they can talk they will interrupt every few words anyway.

Here is an older post from PB: http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/childrens-bible-without-images-Christ-62147/


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 3, 2013)

RHB sells this set; it's pretty decent, in my opinion.

The Bible History, by John Vreugdenhill, in three volumes.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Feb 3, 2013)

AltogetherLovely said:


> Our little boy just turned 1 this week, and we're looking to start reading to him from a Children's Bible or storybook. We're looking for recommendations, and specifically we're looking for one that doesn't have pictures of Jesus. Do any exist?



365 Great Bible Stories by Carine MacKenzie.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Feb 3, 2013)

PaulCLawton said:


> AltogetherLovely said:
> 
> 
> > Our little boy just turned 1 this week, and we're looking to start reading to him from a Children's Bible or storybook. We're looking for recommendations, and specifically we're looking for one that doesn't have pictures of Jesus. Do any exist?
> ...



I was going to recommend 365 GreatBible Stores by Carine MacKenzie but was beaten to it... 
This one is amazing and had NO images of Christ.
My children love it (including my newly one year old).


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 3, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> by Carine MacKenzie


Anything from these ladies (her sister writes, too, I believe), as well as items from their imprint (Christian Focus Publications in the UK) will be without 2nd Commandment violations. We have the four-part board book series on the Incarnation.


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to reply after I found out what an Elder at my church uses. He uses Bible Explorer from Christian Focus (a Reformed publisher in Scotland). It surveys the entire Bible for children, with no images of Christ.

Here is a link to the publisher:
CFP | Bible Explorer | Carine MacKenzie

And here is an Amazon link:
Bible Explorer: Carine MacKenzie: 9781857925333: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## TexanRose (Feb 15, 2013)

I've taken a different approach, which is to use a Bible story book that does have pictures of Jesus in it, but then to do "surgery" on the book to remove or cover the offensive illustrations. I did this because (at the time) I did not know of a Bible story book that was as comprehensive as Egermeier's Bible Story Book.


----------

